# True-twin carving & buttering snowboard



## kyniver (Feb 4, 2011)

Sometimes you watch a video and get inspired to ride like they do. While I definitely can't shred like he can, flipping between reg and switch like a champ, I'd love a board that'd help get me there. Looking for:

All-mountain freestyle board for carving & buttering
True-twin for switch riding
Forgiving contact points
Ideally some camber with medium flex
Essentially, I really want to work on my carving & buttering in regular and switch. I've already got the Kazu for my all mountain freeride days off-piste, so this new board is really for ripping on groomers and having some loose fun. Not that into park, so that's not a main consideration. 

I know there are a lot of boards that fit into this list, and I've done my research—but would love it if folks could chime in. I'm intermediate, US10 / 65kg (145lbs). Thinking about: 

Bataleon Evil Twin — 3BT and camber 
Endeavor B.O.D. — 3D camber and slightly stiffer
Jones Mountain Twin — Spoon, camrock, traction tech, stiff
Arbor Westmark — Uprise fenders, camber, grip tech
Capita Asymulator — No forgiving contact points, but asym and looks fun


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds like my Capita Outerspace living.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

What about something like the Amplid Stereo

Yes Greats Unic?









Amplid


Discover the best all-mountain, powder & backcountry snowboards and splitboards. Find your ultimate equipment. Now in the official Amplid Shop.




www.amplid.com


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm more a freeride/bombing/carving guy but I bought the 2021 BOD as my daily driver at the end of the NZ season. Due to shit weather I only managed to ride it once - and loved it.

It was also crazy cheap


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rome Party Mod, Niche Aether, Arbor Relapse


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Bataleon Evil Twin is right on point , tons of options. True Twin with middle of the road flex all mountain freestyle.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Burton Name Dropper?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

That board he's on looks like camber and not particularly soft. But if you're trying to learn to ride like that and can't now I'd pick up the Rome Party Mod like Kevin recommended.

But watch the video again. He's using the pressure in the tips quite a bit for control when buttering and spinning around. He's using his weight and not soft board flex to butter. The board is fighting him a bit. I think with the forgiving boards you'll hit a limit quickly when the board isn't digging in enough and washing out on you and stop progressing.

So if you can already ride switch well go for full camber twins to take it to the next level.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

drblast said:


> That board he's on looks like camber and not particularly soft. But if you're trying to learn to ride like that and can't now I'd pick up the Rome Party Mod like Kevin recommended.
> 
> But watch the video again. He's using the pressure in the tips quite a bit for control when buttering and spinning around. He's using his weight and not soft board flex to butter. The board is fighting him a bit. I think with the forgiving boards you'll hit a limit quickly when the board isn't digging in enough and washing out on you and stop progressing.
> 
> So if you can already ride switch well go for full camber twins to take it to the next level.


+1 on that! 
For the type of riding showcased in this video you will want a camber or at least an almost full camber. I can see a Bataleon or the BOD with their 3D- base help a lot in terms of learning to ride like that though.
The question is: What's your level? And did you already try a Bataleon or another board with a 3D shaped base? Because that is quite a love or hate thing.Me for example, I had an Evil Twin a few years back and I hated it. I rode it for two whole weeks but I just couldn't get used to it. I didn't like the loose feeling at all and I would especially hate it for carving  It was hella fun messing around though, so I can see it being valuable for the riding you like to learn - if you are not a confident rider yet. Just stick to a traditional camber bend because you want a board with a lot of snap for this type of riding.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Westmark camber, evil twin, DOA, maybe even a Salomon villain, Any brands camber all mountain freestyle board. I know it doesn’t narrow it down much but they’re all great. If you plan on having a quiver go with the Evil Twin, great board to have even if you don’t bond with 3bt. Most don’t hate it, some love it


----------



## Supreme K (Nov 10, 2020)

Bataleon evil twin for buttering and carves 3bt is insane for buttering


----------



## kyniver (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks all, super appreciate all the comments! I've checked out all of the boards that were suggested. Definitely got me thinking about how important are 'forgiving contact points'.



fzst said:


> The question is: What's your level? And did you already try a Bataleon or another board with a 3D shaped base? ...if you are not a confident rider yet. Just stick to a traditional camber bend because you want a board with a lot of snap for this type of riding.


Hard to say, I'd say intermediate and can comfortably ride most runs except the steepest of blacks. I can ride switch and have decent edge control. I've not ridden any 3D or 3BT boards, which is something I'm pretty interested in to help with the buttering learning curve. Feel like I'm stuck between Evil Twin, B.O.D., and possibly the Aether or Mountain Twin.

My main issue with 3BT is that I don't want to get used to it so much so that I can't ride 'normal' boards. So I dunno if I want to take that dive to 3BT, which is why I felt other 3D tech from other brands is a good middle ground—so that once I'm on other regular boards it won't be such a different experience.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not be obnoxious, but why no Party Mod on the shortlist? It'd be my number 1....


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I have an evil twin and can switch to my DOA no problem. If anything I’m a better rider. 3bt allows me to push myself which translates to my “standard” boards. don’t be scared of it


----------



## Supreme K (Nov 10, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I have an evil twin and can switch to my DOA no problem. If anything I’m a better rider. 3bt allows me to push myself which translates to my “standard” boards. don’t be scared of it


I second this, i have a jones hovercraft and burton custom X and i have no problem
Switching back and forth between those and my evil twin or fun kink , if anythings its helped me progress in my turns and carves because 3bt helps a lot with turn initiatian.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

kyniver said:


> Sometimes you watch a video and get inspired to ride like they do. While I definitely can't shred like he can, flipping between reg and switch like a champ, I'd love a board that'd help get me there.


Btw. why you'd like to ride like that? While I like ToyFilms I think "dancing" on snowboard or whatever it is of this particular guy looks pretty lame. Certainly he has a great edge control but he is overdoing it and his body is all over the place. I find the following video a better example of a creative riding:


----------



## kyniver (Feb 4, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Not be obnoxious, but why no Party Mod on the shortlist? It'd be my number 1....


From what I can tell, it's a flat to rocker board — I'm looking for camber as that's what I typically ride. 



lbs123 said:


> Btw. why you'd like to ride like that? While I like ToyFilms I think "dancing" on snowboard or whatever it is of this particular guy looks pretty lame.


I guess I'm glad that people like different types of riding (even if it seems lame to you)—this way we have a diversity of styles on the slopes and not everybody riding the same way. Thanks for the video either way.


----------



## Dman2 (Jul 11, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I have an evil twin and can switch to my DOA no problem. If anything I’m a better rider. 3bt allows me to push myself which translates to my “standard” boards. don’t be scared of it


The DOA is quite in the same area as my burton custom camber, I'm considering getting a evil twin to add to my quiver for a more playful board and that can help me push my switch and buttering skills further. 
You it vastly different from your doa or do you think I'm buying basically the same type of all mountain board again?

Just want something playful and gf is learning so I'm taking it slow which is perfect for a looser playful board, which I'm my view my custom (162w I'm 200lbs) is not really.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

The DOA and evil twin are basically the same board in terms of what they are. I am selling my DOA because I don’t need 2 of the same type of board and can use that $ towards another deck. The DOA is pretty forgiving, but I really love the Evil Twin.


----------



## Dman2 (Jul 11, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> The DOA and evil twin are basically the same board in terms of what they are. I am selling my DOA because I don’t need 2 of the same type of board and can use that $ towards another deck. The DOA is pretty forgiving, but I really love the Evil Twin.


Thanks mate, might stick with the custom only then, wanted something different, more playful, not same.
Transferring to learning switch on a custom though I must admit is a bit shaky since the edges love to mess with you, reminds me of the early days


----------

